# Igor Germak!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2007)

I am sad to report that my good friend and fellow martial artist Igor Germak passed away over the weekend.  He was a good man, mentor and a wonderful Tae Kwon Do pracititioner.  He will always be remembered fondly.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your lose.:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2007)

Brian, I'm sorry for your loss.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2007)

:asian: I'm sorry for your loss, Brian.


----------



## Carol (Mar 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 13, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a nicer picture of Master Igor Germak!


----------



## pstarr (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 14, 2007)

.


----------

